# Samsung N145 Plus drivers



## Mattyd893

http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/detail/supportPrdDetail.do?menu=SIA00200&prd_ia_cd=&prd_mdl_cd=NP-N145-JP01UK&prd_mdl_name=NP-N145P&srchword=N145%20Plus%2010.1%22Netbook

Try this!


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893;14998861*
> http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/detail/supportPrdDetail.do?menu=SIA00200&prd_ia_cd=&prd_mdl_cd=NP-N145-JP01UK&prd_mdl_name=NP-N145P&srchword=N145%20Plus%2010.1%22Netbook
> 
> Try this!


Oh yeah, lol. Wt*, how did we overlook this? Haha, well, thanks! She's coming again tonight, then I'll take a look. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Mattyd893

No worries, i only know cos I missed the same link looking for the drivers for my OHs netbook!


----------



## /Ben

Oh cool, so you must know the notebook is incredibly slow? On stock hardware that is. Keeps freezing all the time when I attempt to install the WiFi software... The notebook can't even keep up with our typing speed. It's rediculous. I'm starting to think there's a hardware problem somewhere. Other than the 1GB of memory...


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben;15017782*
> Oh cool, so you must know the notebook is incredibly slow? On stock hardware that is. Keeps freezing all the time when I attempt to install the WiFi software... The notebook can't even keep up with our typing speed. It's rediculous. I'm starting to think there's a hardware problem somewhere. Other than the 1GB of memory...


Which OS are you running, I upgraded my missuses to 2GB RAM and installed Win 7 starter, no issues whatsoever!

EDIT: Sorry just read your orig post, Win 7 32 bit!


----------



## Mattyd893

I would def reccomend a RAM upgrade for Win 7.

Win 7 manages it's memory very well, you'll often see at idle it's hammering your RAM, but it makes RAM available to apps when they require it. That said, it is still going to grab about a minimum of 700MB off you!

You should consider Win 7 starter, it uses less system resources and was intended for Netbooks. You don't get aero (don't worry about the 2 app limit, this was removed). You don't get media centre and the sharing/streaming option with other Win 7 is limited.

Unless you need the features from a full installation then I wouldn't be concerned, my missus browses the web and goes on facebook, watches films on it occasionaly when away from home, starter works great!


----------

